# U on Nexium?



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

hi--Im on nexium now, and for the last day or so Ive had quesiness and d. have any of u been on nexium? if so, have any of u had these symptoms from it? Im not sure if its the nexium or not.thanks for any help-art


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

I"ve been on Nexium for a month and this is almost exactly how I've felt everyday. Called my gastro doc's office today and they told me that the diarrhea side effect is verrrry common with Nexium. Well, I'm IBS-D and don't need any more of that, so today I'm switching to Prevacid. Don't know if it will help much more, but we will see. I took Prilosec for a long time and it didn't seem to effect the IBS-D, but the Nexium really made it worse.Good luck.AnneMarieBy the way, I take the Prevacid-type meds for an ulcer, not IBS.


----------

